# child's poem



## Scott (Jul 24, 2007)

One of my sons, who recently turned six, came out from his bedroom this today and asked if we wanted to hear a poem he thought of. We wrote it down. This is what he came up with:



> The evil things
> will not get me
> from dusk to dawn
> 
> ...



I was pretty impressed for someone who just turned six. His 8 year old brother read it, looked skeptical, and said, "Where did you get this - the Bible?"


----------



## turmeric (Jul 24, 2007)

Good poem. Also the beginnings of expressions of faith?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 25, 2007)

I like it, well done! 

It reminds me of Psalm 91: 

5 Thou shalt not be afraid for the terror by night; nor for the arrow that flieth by day;


----------



## Scott (Jul 25, 2007)

The interesting thing is that it just came to him. He was by himself and just thinking. We weren't in the middle of family worship or anything. It reminds me also of the psalms.


----------

